# I am back to vent........



## Guest (Jul 9, 1999)

Hi guys hope all of you are doing well... I have had a bad 5 days or so.. I decided to tread water in the pool.. wrong move. I made myself worse.. So then i did it again.. Didnt hurt quite as badly...But now my legal battle for the car accident that seemingly triggered my fibro off is probably going to trial.. The one thing I did not want to have happen.. but, the guys insurance company is ticked off because off all the soft tissue damage... It makes me so sad that I can have someone hit me in a car at 45 miles an hour and yet they make me feel like I have done something wrong... WOW.. It doesnt help my muscles relax thinking about all of it now does it?? hahahaAlso Moldie,,, You said you went to an allergy clinic?? for candida?? What was the name of it and what state?? I may have asked you this before so sorry.. please bear with my mental state... blessings to you all.... Take care.. Donna P.S. thanks for letting me blow off on you all......


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hey DonnaB, Sorry to have you back under such unnerving circumstances. It must be stressful for you. You'll have to excuse me if I don't recall either. Do you have symptoms of Candida and Food Allergies? I was treated at Allergy Associates of La Crosse, Wisconsin (a beautiful city by the way, along the Mississippi with high bluffs over-looking it)inside a building housing one of the Mayo Health-care Systems ###:615 S. 10th St. zip 54602-2408. It is the old St. Francis Medical Center. Toll-free no.: 1-800-950-9740 or 608-782-2027. It is headed up by Dr. David L. Morris, M.D., F.A.C.A, A.B.A.I.. Perhaps there is a clinic closer to you that might offer the same help. You would have to check books on Candida and Food Allergies. They sometimes will list some in the back of their books. Good luck to you DonnaB, and let me know how everything is going.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 1999)

Hi Moldie...Yes I have Candida problems and food allergies.. I rarely have an itch free month....







I am in Calif.. and I have gone to an allergist before that deals with Candida only he lives about 4 hours from me.. I was hoping to find someone closer.. i shall look around.I had started the Atkins diet to get off sugars etc.. But after 29 days could not stand the sight of all that protein ..SO, I definetely have decided that regardless I feel terrible when on sugars and refined carbs, so its off to the strict diet again for me..I hope that you are feeling well, and I enjoy reading all your postings on this board.. You are a wealth of information.. Thanks so much.. Bless you.. Donna


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 1999)

Don't let yourself get so stressed out. That will only cause you more problems. Take a nice hot bath and try to let your troubles drift away. I was also in a accident a couple of years ago. I was setting in waiting for a women to trun left when a car turned a curve and hit me from behind at 50 miles per hour. Insurance companys won't you to feel bad so you want sue them for to much money. I say get better and don't worry about what they think about you or think about you. Just get better and get what you think you deserve. S


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 1999)

Thanks for the encouragement Tim.. you are right.. I do need to do whats right and not spend my energy and achiness stressing out about insurance companies... Thanks.... Donna


----------

